# Wassi Water Stopper?



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone ever use one?http://www.plumbingworld.com/wassi_water_stopper.html


----------



## U&I Plumber (Feb 15, 2009)

yes I have...

been awhile since I used it though...


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i have one and they're o.k. no where near as durable as a jetsweat though. the size i've used the most (not that much, maybe 10 times) is the 1/2" and now when you pull the trigger the plastic disc pulls up towards you along with the rubber and other disc. the disc just got worn out and the hole in it got enlarged. worthless now. my old boss bought it for me as a gift so i can't complain but i wouldn't buy another.




paul


----------



## earnest37 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Update on Wassi*



U&I Plumber said:


> yes I have...
> 
> been awhile since I used it though...


 An update on this product. The product shown was the "original" as it was brought to our firm for manufacture and marketing. We found several problems which we corrected over a period of time. One was the way the cable was terminated. We had a company in Nevada make the cable with a stop on the end which we designed ourselves and for which we had an injection mold made. It simply didn't pull through the "stops" at either end of the cable after this was done. We changed several other things on the original tool including the material used for the expansion part itself. We spent a lot of time and money getting the tool "perfected" and actually marketed it for one of the two patent holders. After a couple of years he felt he wasn't becoming the ultra-rich person he though this tool would make him and so we simply turned everything over to him including the reworked injection molds and enough parts to make several hundred complete sets. I guess his "expert" marketing plan didn't work out because I haven't seen it available anywhere for some time now. This response was posted on 2/14/10.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I just bought a set from plumbingsupply.com, I'll post a review after I use it a few times. Might be a while as I don't need a waterstopper often.


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

Anyone have an update on this thing. I'm thinking of buying one.


----------



## High-plumbing (Jan 8, 2012)

Make sure you ream the pipe before you stick it in there or you will screw it up. Other than that it works


----------

